# My All Motor 8v...Redux



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

So I had a thread in the scirocco forum, but lost most of the pictures when my site took a dump. Instead of fixing pages and pages of broken links, I'll start a new thread here...the REDUX! I'll keep this to mostly engine updates.

*New dyno on page 3...178 wheel horsepower!*
Here's the car, 1982 1.7l scirocco. Bought it for about $600 I think. Pics from 2003-2005.
















And a video of it running 17's. My wife didn't realize how slow I was, so she panned a little quick, haha.
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/old/slow.MPG

I ripped the wiring harness out of the car one cold december night in 2005. I recieved a lot of one fingered hello waves with only 74hp.
I had nitrous on the car, and it ran good, but not quite what I wanted. 
The first motor had a JH head that I ported with stock valves and a TT288 with high rev springs. Head cracked tightening it down, and it burned oil something terrible. I put a spool in the trans and rebuilt it myself too, only to have the dyno place overshift 3rd and spit the dogs out. Locked the box up.
I was pissed, and took almost a year off the project. My wife finally made me go work on it, and I bolted a bone stock head to my rebuilt, arp'd 9a block. Spooled 9a for trans. Car ran 14.1's, and I think a 13.9's with stock head, high rev springs, 288 cam, and twin dellorto's.
First time at the track...
















Rats nest!








14.1 run on baby slicks
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/race/run3.wmv
I then scored a hell of a deal on a NIB Eurospec Stage III race head. 42.5/36mm SS valves, 37mm alfa followers, and I ran a 306* cam
Assembled it in time for bugorama, and ran it to a 13.3 there, ass end of the car jacked up high, thinking it was helping weight transfer, haha.
then I met Eric, who set the FWD VW All Motor record back in the day with his 12.2 second rabbit. I drove down to meet him and pick up some parts. Cool guy, and obviously knows his stuff. He helped me with alot of stuff over the next few months.
His car, far lane obviously








I made a few more passes, and went 13.1 by about mid july. Burned the clutch up same day, haha.








Inside view video of a 13.1-13.2 run
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/bugo/inside2.wmv
So I was running 13.2's, and wanted to see how much power I was making. Watercooled Racing Development put me on the dyno, and I turned the rollers to 150whp with my 8v.








Video of dyno, me driving
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGqO8Ds_MPA
Put on some 45DCOE's
















May Bugorama 2008








Next I bought a set of lenso's front and rear. Watercooled Racing Development hooked me up with some zender widebody fenders, and I learned how to paint a car by just doin it.
During painting...
































Pacific Waterlands









Wrinkly tires








So the car was running 12.78-12.80 on every pass. I decided to tear the top end down and rebuild it. I ported the head further, and Collin @ TT cut me a new 340*, .560" lift camshaft. Next event the car ran [email protected]! 
So if I went 13.2 with 150 at the wheels, and now I'm at 12.60 with the same weight (roughly) I wonder how much power she's making now. I'll go to the track a few times and try for 12.4xx before I redyno.
Plan is lexan, and an electric waterpump. I think this will knock a bit off my time as well.
Under construction, more coming.
_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:57 PM 3-24-2009_

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:34 PM 5-21-2009_


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 4:21 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

Current Specs...
2.0 LITER, SINGLE OVERHEAD CAMSHAFT, EIGHT VALVE
14:1 COMPRESSION RATIO
CNC PROFILED RODS
ARP HARDWARE
EUROSPEC LIGHTENED FLYWHEEL
STOCK SACHS CLUTCH
STOCK PRESSURE PLATE
EUROSPEC STAGE III RACE HEAD
42mm STAINLESS STEEL INTAKE VALVES
35mm STAINELSS STEEL EXHAUST VALVES
TITANIUM RETAINERS
OVERSIZED HD VALVE SPRINGS
OVERSIZED SPRING SEATS

2x WEBER 45 DCOE CARBURETORS
SHRICK MANIFOLD, PORTED
TECHTONICS TUNING LONGTUBE 4-1 HEADERS
MALLORY VI CDIS IGNITION 
8800 RPM REDLINE
5800 RPM 2 STEP LAUNCH RPM

LENSO VPD FRONT, 13X7.5
M&H 22X8X13 SLICKS
LENSO XPD-R REAR, 15X3.5
M&H 24X3.6X15 SKINNIES

GROUND CONTROL SLEEVES
EIBACH 500 LB/IN SPRINGS, 7" LENGTH
KONI YELLOW SHOCKS

STOCK BRAKES
CNC BRAKES STAGING BRAKE


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 7:57 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

have you ever tried launching it higher?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (killacoupe)*

No, I can't hit a test and tune with a good track. The points series has good track prep but only gives you 2 time runs and then eliminations, so I don't want to change anything.
If the track is good this saturday, I'll give it a shot. I know the honda guys launch high as hell, and I have no power below 5000rpm.


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm guessing you run a race fuel to run that high compression or do you do it with street gas?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

Respect for stickng with the 8v


----------



## GoTimeInc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

watching this one


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (GoingUp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoingUp* »_I'm guessing you run a race fuel to run that high compression or do you do it with street gas?

Yes, I run VP C12, which is 108 motor octane. Might be a bit much, but it's widely available.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Love this car. Will be watching.


----------



## grayone (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (secondgen)*

also love this car and will follow the progress.
mine is kind of a street version of this http://www.calgaryveedub.com/v...t=128


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (grayone)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (relmonte)*

Thanks for the love guys. Here's the updates from today...
My first pass was slow out of the hole with a 1.7x 60 foot, but still managed a 12.6. This car has got the power, now I need to refine the launch some more. Think I'm getting used to the smaller tires and where to sit in the staging beams with them, becuase I cut a .015 light and a .012 light.
Second pass, launched but bogged down and had a 1.9 60 foot. Ran a 12.9 though. I found when I stopped at the ticket booth, I couldn't get the car into gear. With the engine stopped, it would shift fine. Called it a day and found this when I got home...


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

nice work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think there is some better times to come for you








just a few thoughts I had are:
any chance of feeding those velocity stacks with air from inside the car?
if your going eletric pump have you thought of ditching the alternator? granted you'd need a charger,more stress on the batt etc,but at this point it may free up a few ponies









anyways good luck and hope you didnt mind my thinking outloud


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_nice work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think there is some better times to come for you








just a few thoughts I had are:
any chance of feeding those velocity stacks with air from inside the car?
if your going eletric pump have you thought of ditching the alternator? granted you'd need a charger,more stress on the batt etc,but at this point it may free up a few ponies









anyways good luck and hope you didnt mind my thinking outloud









I run a 16 volt battery, so no alternator.
Can't feed from inside car. If I had a backfire, there would be nothing to keep it from flashing at me. I'm debating boxing in the firewall to give it a little more room, or getting shorter stacks.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

sorry saw the alt in a old pic.....took a closer look realised its 2 years old








as for backfires........yeah didnt think of that







and considering its carbs its even a bigger safety issue







Your idea of boxing them in and feeding them air from the cowl is actualy a EXTREMELY good idea imo









may not make big gains but at this point any gain is a BIG gain







considering it would only cost some time and a little mig wire.....its worth a good thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

either way good luck and good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

What size ventures are you running?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

40mm in 45DCOE's


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

nice man. have you gotten it back togather yat?
did you get that sorry video of our first pass saturday?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Almost. Joey sent the parts out today, will have it on wednesday. I had another stock one, but didn't want to break again, so I upgraded. I'm going to do the 10.9 hardware and triple straps myself. And I bought a 6 puck clutch while I was shopping.
On the video- Your boy turned the camera off, and only got us burning out! Nothing after that! Haha, maybe next time.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Parts Sent ....!Get Back To The Track Homie!!!! Whats This I See? Oh It Looks Like 12.5's In The Near Future! Good Job Esh!!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

Haha, will do. I'll be bringing the heat in oregon. Can't wait to run at a nice facility again!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

definitely we will get some side by side runs next time. can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
glad to hear you are getting the parts you need. what was your old setup? what disc did you have?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Stock single strap plate, stock disc, lightened eurospec flywheel


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

BIG thanks to [email protected]!!!
Clutch is back together, just need to throw the trans back on and reattach the axles. Think I'll leave that to tomorrow since I'm getting old and 9:00 is past my bedtime, haha.
This clutch is a decent amount lighter than a stock disc, but shouldn't grab as hard as a 4 puck. Hopefully it will make the high rpm shifting a little easier, and I won't be as worried about it delamming during a high rpm shift.
Stock parts always worry me when pushing them this hard, haha.


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

Impressive work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (pilonius)*

SICK CAR


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Respect for stickng with the 8v










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Most definitely! Love what you're doing man, keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

Thanks everyone.
Transmission is back in, ready to race. I'm doing a little cosmetic work to it. I'd like it to look a little nice than it does. I'm going to carpet it and put a dash back in, along with colored plastic door panels. I don't think this will add alot of weight, and should make it look better.
More pics


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

respect ...............all the way..........


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

What fittings are you using to have the vent out of the valve cover like that? I was trying to figure that out so i don't have to weld an AN fitting to it...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

It's a little small, so it carries some oil with the blowby, but it's a fuel cell or bulkhead fitting. Like this...
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/755321/10002/-1
Just make sure you red locktite it so it doesn't vibrate loose. I used some large metal washers too as seen in the pic since the nylon washers are a tad small.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Excellent! Thank you! You using -6?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

yes sir, -6


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Thanks everyone.
I'd like it to look a little nice than it does. I'm going to carpet it and put a dash back in, along with colored plastic door panels. I don't think this will add alot of weight, and should make it look better.


Having driven around a gutted Mk1 GTI, I know what you mean. Unless the car is a 100% track car, the gutted interior gets old after a while... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow...nice evolution on that car....i like that seat..valve cover!!


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

We ran a similar setup in our sleeper rabbit back in the day.. The 16v bottom is like a hi comp 8v bottom essentially. I dont know why more people dont run this setup







With a stacked gasket you could get it to 13:1 .. almost streetable







Nice work btw


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

where did you score that Seat valve cover. that's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet!


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (ur faster)*

Are you making it up to Bug a rama at the sac raceway this year.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (8V Fury)*

Overland parts should be able to get you one of the valve covers.
Yep, I'll be out there. Alot going on with the car right now, hoping to be 12.4-12.5 by then. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

I will see you there. Don't know if I will still have my coupe.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Todays work...
Bought some sheetmetal and boxed in the firewall. Need to do a little more trimming, smooth out the welds, then seal the seams with epoxy and paint it. I think it turned out pretty good for using a 6v mini sawzall, a drill and some tin snips, haha.
Before:








After


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Now were talking - a pressure box. These were used on BMWs too. Could try longer trumpets too...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

Thinking of ducting it up to the hood with some more sheetmetal, too. I'd like to seal off the carbs from everything else, but don't want to make engine removal a pain in the ass. Might go with some 1/4 turn fasteners on that.
Also just installed a 5/8" Jamar master cylinder a friend sent me. My wife helped me bleed the system, and it holds soooo much better with the staging brake. Should make launches a little more consistent.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_40mm in 45DCOE's
Did you ever try 38s?


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

I Think It's Very Very Cute!!! Ha Ha


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Todays work...
Bought some sheetmetal and boxed in the firewall. Need to do a little more trimming, smooth out the welds, then seal the seams with epoxy and paint it. I think it turned out pretty good for using a 6v mini sawzall, a drill and some tin snips, haha.
Before:








After










looks good


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco8v1984* »_I Think It's Very Very Cute!!! Ha Ha









We are going to rumble when I get up to Oregon, haha.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

your valve cover is worth +10 hp i hear where can I get one?


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

yes You Are Correct! that valve cover will allow more Volume-metric Flow Thus Creating More Pressure And Less Resistance In The Atmospheric Chamber...Probabally A little Too Hi Tech For You Kids On Here....This Dude Knows His Shizz For Sure...So let It Be Known!!!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I hate you guys.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I was being serious the vc is sweet lol
I am interested to see if you gain any HP from the firewall mod. My new setup is going to put the velocity stacks REALLY close to the firewall and I think it might cause some irregular issues.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I'm Just Hatin' Cause Your Car Is Way Faster Than Mine!!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

I'll be heading out saturday, we'll see how things go. Hope I don't break another PP


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Good Luck Man!!! Ever Try Speed Shifting? Sounds Like It Could Have A Cool Outcome!!! Starting To Polish My Cylinder Head And Should Have 42x35 Test On The dyno soon!!!!! OH Yeah While shifting Hold The Accel. Pedal To the Floor and only use the clutch ..A.K.A."Joey's Speed Secret"


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

12.6's all day. Track was not very good. It was 90* too, up from 50* when I ran my 12.606. Wish I had AC in that thing, haha.
Funny car hit the christmas tree, sending wood and splinters all over the place. They blew the track off, but there was still dust everywhere. Couldn't hook after that, so I called it a day.
My average MPH is up almost 2 mph though. I maintained 12.6's with 1.7 and 1.8 60 foots, down from my best of 1.6.
And my best light of the day was .006, so not a bad day all together.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

sounds kick ass dude great 60's and you seem quite consistent I am jealous


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Well, I done did it. All my fuel system parts should be here by monday or tuesday. I'm leaving right now to pick up the new fuel...









Hopefully 10-15% more power coming soon. Not sure if the webers will be able to flow enough fuel. Methanol requires about 230% more fuel than gas.
If not, I'm going to sleeve the dcoe's and run a hillborn or ron's setup.


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 12:16 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Awesome! Can't wait to see that setup.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Dude That's Insane..You Know Meth Is Bad For You and maybe For Your Car Too!!!Ha Ha....Let Me Know How It Works Out !!!Crazy Crazy Crazy


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

I was thinking of breaking pieces off my grill, tinting one of the headlights, then put a license plate on it that says "METH HED"


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_I was thinking of breaking pieces off my grill, tinting one of the headlights, then put a license plate on it that says "METH HED"

Brilliant!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Stripped the carbs down just now. I'm going to try a 3.00 needle/seat, from the stock 2.00. (mm)
If you remove the brass cap retaining the filter on a 45 DCOE, you might notice the inlet hole is only about 1.8-2.0 mm with some casting flash in it. A 3.00 seat won't do much good if the restriction is less. I drilled these out to 3.10mm and chamfered the edges. I also removed the filters to get a bit more flow.
Next, I looked down in the bowls, and saw some more casting flash around the holes that feed the jet wells. I chamfered these as well.

Now I just need my brass parts to get here, and I should hopefully be good to go.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

If you haven't reassembled the carbs yet, snap a few pics of the smoothed bowls and drilled inlets.


----------



## JohnsonMKII (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

I love the set up here!! I was going to do a VR6 swap and I did some research and I think the 8v on carbs with a clean engine bay would look better in my 1991 MKII ... What you have is exactly what I want to do with my car !! The clean bay with the carbs and that valve cover looks really good too. I've never seen that before. Do you think you could give me some pointers when it comes to steps and parts I'm goona need to get my car to look like yourss. I would really appreciate that. It's my first car and I want it tolook hood and haul ass. You know shut some Honda mouth ... Could you possibly e-mail me pointers and parts lists to get this project going for me ?? 
Thanks








[email protected]


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

There are thousands of dollars worth of work into that engine, and years of development.

_Quote, originally posted by *"eightvalves.com"* »_2.0 LITER, SINGLE OVERHEAD CAMSHAFT, eight valve
14:1 COMPRESSION RATIO
CNC PROFILED RODS
ARP HARDWARE
EUROSPEC LIGHTENED FLYWHEEL
STOCK SACHS CLUTCH
STOCK PRESSURE PLATE
EUROSPEC STAGE III RACE HEAD
42mm STAINLESS STEEL INTAKE VALVES
35mm STAINELSS STEEL EXHAUST VALVES
TITANIUM RETAINERS
OVERSIZED HD VALVE SPRINGS
OVERSIZED SPRING SEATS
2x WEBER 45 DCOE CARBURETORS
SHRICK MANIFOLD, PORTED
TECHTONICS TUNING LONGTUBE 4-1 HEADERS
MALLORY VI CDIS IGNITION
8200 RPM REDLINE
5100 RPM 2 STEP LAUNCH RPM

This may not sound like much...but the head alone is going to cost nearly 2000 if you want to replicate it...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

FYI, I fibbed in a few categories on the spec page. I was getting a TON of emails asking where to find certain parts, and to be honest, as far as I know they are NLA so I rounded down to parts available. Shame on me








But yes, you could build a motor that LOOKS like that pretty easily. I don't want to turn anybody off to building a sweet motor, but it will get expensive! You could build up a pretty sweet little motor like my first one that will scoot pretty good for about a grand, carbs to pan if you shop carefully and beg for deals. 
At one point I priced out the powertrain, carbs to oil pan and axle to axle, and came up with an MSRP price of about $9000. I didn't pay that much, and it took me a LONG time to build the car. 
I gave up drinking, guitar, hockey, and paintball to build it. I decided I needed to focus on one thing. I'll never be pro in hockey, my biggest gigs were at coffee houses, and paintball is expensive, haha.
I was also very lucky to have met my wife, who encouraged me every step of the way when things wouldn't go as planned. (which will happen more than you want) She comes out to every race, 30* or 130*.
Alot of people on this board were very generous and some even donated parts when I explained what I was doing. Two companies gave me some help in building it, even though I approached many... prepared to pay full price on parts. When they brushed me off and wouldn't even help to find a parts source for some of the items I required, I moved on. 
I will always buy from techtonics, even though they employ smartasses that make fun of my valve cover. I can call there anytime and they are the most helpful, friendliest tuners out there. Who else will take time out of there day to show 2 random guys with only a sportsman class car their shop and operation? I will also always refer people to [email protected], even though everyday he asks when I'm going 1.8T, haha.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

That was a great post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Props to the companies that helped out.








And you can say the expensive part again....


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Ouch!! I'm Truly Hurt.......


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco8v1984)*

Ah, I was just kidding Joey. I'll give you a hug when I come up there.


----------



## Disko-Dance (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Hey, quick question. What 2.0 block are you using? also is there any reason you chose the one you have over another one? im building an 8valve for mostly road racing and am stuck on which block to use







I was thinking the aba (obd1), since ive been hearing that the longer stroke is better for higher reving. I you have could recommend a block for me that would be great. I will be changing pistons and rods so compression isnt something im worried about. Thanks
Good luck this year!!! ill be watching to see how your doing


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Disko-Dance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Disko-Dance* »_ im building an 8valve for mostly road racing and am stuck on which block to use 
 Any class limitations?

_Quote »_ ive been hearing that the longer stroke is better for higher reving. 
Generally speaking, shorter stroke is better for high revving engines. The piston speeds are lower, the stresses on the crank and rod ends are less.


----------



## Disko-Dance (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom A* »_ Any class limitations?
Generally speaking, shorter stroke is better for high revving engines. The piston speeds are lower, the stresses on the crank and rod ends are less.

nope, no class limitations. 
The reason why i was thinking that longer stroke would be better is because the angle of the rods isnt steep( if that makes sense). but now that i think of it i think it was the rod lenght that makes that difference. 
So a 2.0l bottom end from a 16valve would be my best choice? Also as a block in general, would it be better than the aba?
Thanks for the help


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

You're confusing stroke and rod length. I'm at work right now, but I'm sure someone can chime in. The 2.0 16v and the 2.0 ABA have the same stroke, just different length rods. The rods have no effect on displacement though.


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_You're confusing stroke and rod length. I'm at work right now, but I'm sure someone can chime in. The 2.0 16v and the 2.0 ABA have the same stroke, just different length rods. The rods have no effect on displacement though.

exactly, the pistons from a 9a engine would increase the compression ratio in an aba block.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (deathsled)*

IT'S ALIVE! My car is now an alcoholic, it only drinks methanol.
Idling fine...it's kind of weird to touch the manifold after it's been running for 10 minutes and it be ICE COLD!
Revved it around a bit, but I need to put a load on it to see if it will get enough fuel. Hope it works out!


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Congrats.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tom A)*

Awesome!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Cool.


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

I love this car........I love that a 140-150whp 8v can can suck the paint off of any n/a 16v's, most all vr6's, a lot of turbo cars and v8's. Im building something close to this for the street/occasional track in a mk2 golf but with a crossflow head w/ the biggest valves and seats, 288 cam and thicker head gasket to bring the compression down a bit. Right on........


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

So how do you determine if your getting enough fuel when running methanol?
Whats the Air/fuel ratio? 6:1 ?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

target A/F is 5:1. The problem is, are my lines, pump, regulator, etc able to supply enough fuel to the bowls. I need to put a load on it in 4th and see if it can suck the bowls dry or if the pump can keep up with demand.
If it can't, I'll switch back to gas for the event next weekend, and run a belt driven fuel pump afterwards.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

just found this thread, figured I would add the picture I have of it making a little smoke








def. one pissed off 8v


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

Good deal on the methanol, should make a good bit more power. What fuel pump are you running again?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (75injectedSB)*

Running an edelbrock pump.
Had an issue though with fuel delivery, so I had to switch back to gasoline for this event. I decided to go to the dyno today since I was already scheduled and run it on gasoline.
*177.62 WHP!!!!!* Woohoo!
Graph and videos coming soon. Also found out my tach is off by about 600 rpm, so always buy good stuff, not what's on sale. Peaked out at 7300rpm. 12.9-13.0 A/F across the board, and 12.0 a/f at the peak hp. Think I might have squeezed a bit more out of it had I leaned it out some more.
But I won't complain with a 178whp all motor 8v!


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 1:32 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Peak torque on the graph is incorrect, it spiked for some reason and that's what it shows. peak torque is about 140-142ft-lbs












_Modified by MkIIRoc at 1:45 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Damn man, great numbers. That is quite the improvement over the last dyno. Is the only thing major you changed just the new cam? That is a big jump with just a cam!! That should put you in the 12.teens for sure. Keep up the good work man


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (75injectedSB)*

VTEC at 65mph







? 177whp is nasty for an 8v'er... cant wait to see more updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

Haha, wait till I get the video up. When the Vtak kicks in, it's deafening. Goes from a mellow exhaust sound to an induction roar that blows ear drums. You can see pieces of plaster falling off the ceiling during the run once I get above about 6000 rpm.
75, the only changes since last dyno of 150 is that I ported the head further and swapped in the larger cam. Nothing else that I can think of.


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Good deal man, glad to see some one pushing the envelope with the 8v's. I will get mine together once I get out of school, taking a 5 month cylinder head course out at SAM in Houston. I hope I have some good info I will be able to pass along after school. Keep it up man, you will hit the 11's soon.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

congrats on making more power than most 12 vr6 guys.
were you spinning on the dyno? or is there an issue with the jetting at 65mph
I have a feeling an afr overlay would explain a lot


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Ya Son..... Straight Doin' Work!!! I'll Have One For Ya In A Few Days. Oh Yeah Got The Plug... Thanks Esh


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

thats awesome esh. ya where the videos at? 
this was on alcohol right?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_But I won't complain with a 178whp all motor 8v!

Hell no! That's awesome, that's what I am looking to get out of this 16v!
The meth numbers should get even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Another change was the better clearance by the firewall.
Nice work


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Todd, no this was on gasoline. My pump was having trouble delivering enough methanol, so I switched back to gas today. Meth numbers should hopefully be hanging on the edge of 200 whp.
Video:
(Watch towards the end for pieces of the shop ceiling coming down from noise/vibration. It was loud as hell.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDAgCvuawNE 
or this one for HD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDAgCvuawNE&fmt=22
And A/F chart...









_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:16 PM 5-21-2009_


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:16 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

wow that's super impressive on gas makes me want to get off my butt and do work


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

thats so awesome esh. glad to see its making the numbers i knew it would. can't wait to get that methanol going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

In the video, it looks as though you have a fuel pressure regulator in the right inner fender. From what I have been reading, while a FP regulator will get the fuel pressure down to the 3.5-4psi that the weber carburetors' needle and seat can handle, they also kill the flow rate from the pump.
I'm no expert and could only dream of putting down numbers like your engine does, I am just wondering if you have found a regulator which doesn't actually restrict flow. I am just about to plumb up my fuel system and am looking for ideas. If it's not a different type of regulator, maybe this is the bottle neck to the flow you require for running Methanol...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (littlegti84)*

Maybe on those chrome dial regulators you get at the parts store, but this is a great little reg. I can regulate it down to 3 psi, and if the pressure drops to 0 and it free flows through the reg, each line can fill a 20 oz gatorade bottle in about 10-12 seconds.
Regulator will cut down the flow, but don't believe everything you read.
As far as the methanol, it's going to require a different carburetor. I have very large needle/seat in the dcoe's, and when it sits on the two step, it sputters out and stalls. I think it's mainly the carbs, but I'm going to switch to a belt driven pump while I'm changing things out. 
DCOE's aren't designed for methanol, and I don't want melted floats in the last round of racing, or clogged jets from the meth eating the bare aluminum.
So keep an eye out, might have some damn near brand new DCOE's and tons of jets and chokes for sale soon.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Yeah, I definitely know not to believe everything I read. I have read so many different things on different pumps working fine for some people and not at all for others... I bought one of those Facet pumps which was recommended by some shops selling the carbs. My dad ran one on his Dune buggy which had an 1835cc stroker motor running dual 44IDF's and that motor would run 8 grand all day long without running out of fuel. Other people say to stay away from those pumpsand get a Carter 4070. Tons of people are saying they have problems with those... So I thought, I'll start with the cheap Facet and move up if I need to...
What regulator are you running as it sounds like the way to go if I step up to a better pump?
As far as methanol, I don't know a thing about it...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I currently run a holley 1-4psi


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Thanks for the info Sir


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

12.3 first pass today. More in the morning


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

3/10ths, good start...


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (75injectedSB)*

hell ya it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Here's a video of the first pass of the event...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhhhDfdqM9Q
And here's the 3 best slips...








Looks like it's now the fastest A/M 8 Valve around with a 110mph pass. Plans are in the works to be the first in the 11's and the quickest A/M-8v within the next few months. Don't plan on methanol though, it will be weight and suspension tuning. Methanol is currently on the back burner, since it's going to need some major work to get it running correctly.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

so awesome Kris. i never get tired of watching that car. you know 11's are within its grasp. oregon here it comes haha. have you ever thought of heading out to infinion someday??? there track prep and air is so much better than sac.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

bad ass


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Congrats. I wasn't able to make it to see you run, was replacing axles and also helping my friend do stuff to his car today.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (8V Fury)*

bravo.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Ya Ya!! 1.63 60'..... Holy Launch Batman!!! Great Job Man, My Turn This weekend ..I keep you posted on my dyno #'S This week Too!!!!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

Thanks everyone!
Let me know how the car does Joey... sounds like a beast and "street legal" on top of it!


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

awesome hp #s. I thought I was about maxed out at 159 whp with my similar setup. Now I see there is 20 more hp to be found. My motor just blew up at the track because it was starved for fuel. I race oval track in fl, I switched from a 1/4 mile to a 1/2 mile track and It didnt occur to me that the fuel bowl would run out and lean out the motor on the longer track. I droped a valve and ran amuck on the piston and the head. So I am back to the drawing board.
Just curious what Target a/f is best for a high compression motor?
I am running 13.5/1 with 110 race gas
What total spark advance are you running?
I am running a bertil racing cam with .59 lift but I dont know what the duration is. It is deffinatly more pointier that yours. I think its out of the old usf3 motors. Who makes your cam? I think I need a different one as my power peaks at 6700 rpms I need the car to pull to 8000 rpms or I would have to change the final drive.
Awesome car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope I can catch you in the HP #s when I get my motot back together












_Modified by MK123GTi at 1:56 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_awesome hp #s. I thought I was about maxed out at 159 whp with my similar setup. Now I see there is 20 more hp to be found. My motor just blew up at the track because it was starved for fuel. I race oval track in fl, I switched from a 1/4 mile to a 1/2 mile track and It didnt occur to me that the fuel bowl would run out and lean out the motor on the longer track. I droped a valve and ran amuck on the piston and the head. So I am back to the drawing board.
Just curious what Target a/f is best for a high compression motor?
I am running 13.5/1 with 110 race gas
What total spark advance are you running?
I am running a bertil racing cam with .59 lift but I dont know what the duration is. It is deffinatly more pointier that yours. I think its out of the old usf3 motors. Who makes your cam? I think I need a different one as my power peaks at 6700 rpms I need the car to pull to 8000 rpms or I would have to change the final drive.
Awesome car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope I can catch you in the HP #s when I get my motot back together








_Modified by MK123GTi at 1:56 PM 5-27-2009_

Have you considered an electric pump? I run an edelbrock on the drag car and a mallory on the mini. Seems to work ok, but yes, fuel starvation can be a problem. Manufacturers always rate that their pumps can "support 600 hp!" but for how long, haha.
I run mine at 12.5:1 a/f on C12 fuel from VP. Best gas out there from what I've used. Dialed it in after the first pass this past weekend, and that's what it seems to like. I let Techtonics make a master of my cam, so they can punch out more. What type of followers are you using? It's going to need 37mm followers to use it.
I run 35 degrees locked out.
Don't compare dyno to dyno though. Everyone brags about their numbers including me, but you have to look at gains. My thing was that a few changes netted me a 30whp gain. I could only have 150 on another dyno or 210 on the next. But I gained 30hp on the same dyno, and dropped 3 tenths. That's what really counts.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Yea I am running an electric pump. I just need to turn up the pressure on the regulator. The mechanical pump on the front of the block is fake. We are not suposed tu use electric pumps.
I was trying to avoid buying new followers if I could. The cam I have now is .59 lift but with a 33mm base circle so I had to run longer valves (102mm). I am using the 35mm buckets with lash caps. I just ordered the supertech 35 42mm valve terain from TT. They are shorter valves than I run now. 
What base circle is your cam? is it because of the larger base circle that you need the larger buckets
Where is the cheapest place to get the 37mm buckets?
Who did the boring of the head to fit the larger buckets? 
I dont know if my machine shop can do it or not I would rather have an experienced vw person do the new seats and bucket work.

sorry if i am asking too many questions but i want to get it right this time, and you got your motor dialed in where i want to be.
thanks


_Modified by MK123GTi at 11:40 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MK123GTi)*

Sneaky sneaky on the fuel pump, haha.
I don't remember the base circle, I'll see if the paperwork has it on it.
I run 104mm length valves with lash caps. You could try the 35mm flattop's, I thought you were running regular shim followers. I think it may hit the side of the follower though.
Eurospec machined the head, along with deeper spring pockets to run v8 valve springs..


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:35 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Alright, now it's time for readers inputs!
I need to drop some weight off the car, and here's the idea's thus far.
To me, performance comes first, looks second. I still want it to look decent though.
I'm making 2 possibly more fiberglass hood skins this weekend. 1 is spoken for and is going to oregon with me. I will see how much energy I have to punch out more. I don't think there is much interest for scirocco hood skins though.
On to the voting...
For the rear, should I...
1. Skin the hatch and put in 1/8" lexan.
2. Make a one piece pin on fiberglass hatch/spoiler/glass. Then just paint the hatch part grey, the spoiler black, and put a fake window sticker where the glass would be
3. Make the hatch out of one piece of lexan, and scuff/paint the area where the hatch would be flat black. Then just pin it on.


----------



## bulletsballer (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

#2 sounds kool but mite b spendy idk


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Its not on your list but I've seen the rear wheel wells cut out an shock braces welded in.


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

2 sounds about your best bet, although time consuming for sure. If the hood is not skinned already, you could start there as well. Full lexan will drop quite abit of weight.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

If you're not already running ATV suspension and brakes in the back, do so now







. Thin little 4-wheeler discs







.
I'd do the hatch before the hood, mainly because you want as little weight transfer to the rear as possible, no?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Yes, but overall lightweight is more important. Being FWD, the weight is naturally biased forward.
Got the windshield out...it WAS crack free








Starting pushing and it splintered. Only after that happened did the idea of running guitar string through the seal and working it around pop in my head. After that, it came right out.
I though the stock windshields just had a seal...mine was bonded as well. Maybe it was replaced or I was misinformed.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

A trip to TAP plastics today knocked my wallet down $300 for plastic, fiberglass, resin and supplies.








But I have a lexan windshield that knocked off about 16lbs. Turned out pretty good I think. Just don't sneeze, or it will scratch!








As soon as the wind quiets down I'll start on the hood. 2 layers of 8 oz glass with some baltek mat sandwiched in between. Then a gloss black gelcoat on top. Should be pretty damn stiff (they had a sample they made in the store with those fabrics) and weigh less than 15 lbs or so. That will knock off about 40lbs.
Then the same for the rear hatch, and that should save another 50lbs.


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 7:40 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

SWEET!!!! this thing is crazy. i love the level you are taking the 8v to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

Are you splashing a mold off from a stock hood and then laying up the woven/Baltek/woven on that to make your hood? Just curious as I work in composites and am very interested in seeing how this turns out. As far as the hatch, you had mentioned at one point of making a glass hatch then putting a window sticker on it. Why not cut it out and then add a lexan window. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*

I think that's what I'm going to do for the hatch actually.
For the hood, The mold didn't turn out as well as I would like. I'm still learing how to glass. The PVA decided to eat the paint off the the factory hood, so now I'm not so concerend about being careful.
So now I have a halfass female mold that I will try to just use as the hood itself. I'm going to gelcoat the top of this one, then spray pva, then lay mylar sheet to see how smooth it gets. I don't plan on it being great, but good practice I suppose. Man, the baltek soaks up resin like a sponge. I'll put up some pictures later. It is the shape and contour of a stock hood, just has glass weave texture on the top.
Next I will be laying the hood up with contoured wood blocks around it to build a deeper mold, then laying glass/glass/baltek/glass to make an exact copy. I'm going to build the mold strong, and brace it so I can make more if required. If that turns out good, I'll trim the first hood up to use on the rabbit ministock and use the nicer hood. Then I'll use the same technique for the hatch.
If you can offer any insight since you work in the industry, it would be appreciated. I'm kind of winging it right now.
The halfass mold/hood did come out ok, and I think some gelcoat/mylar on top will smooth it out pretty good. It weighs 5 lbs. Pretty strong, but flexible so will probably brace the underside with some 1"x1/8" aluminum strips and glass them on the bottom. Right now it's about the consistency of 3/16" lexan. Holds it's shape, but if you press in the center, it bows. Doesn't make any cracking noise, even if I bend it pretty hard.


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 8:17 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

I emailed you so you have my direct email address. Be glad to help in any way I can...
Are you going to just run with the gelcoat finish or will you be painting the hood and hatch?


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Alright I Did It....Got the scirocco going friday about 330 and dyno at 530 all super conseritive 0 degrees cam timing and 26 overall ignition timing just to be safe! Netted 148 WHP oh yeah boy!!!!! Then sat. morning drove 35 miles to track and ran [email protected] MPH no stress bar same ol crusty slicks "sorry Kris Didn't have time to mount the others" I bet theres about 3 or 4 tenths left in traction and probabally another 5-10 WHP To get on the dyno....Overall a good first time out with about 75 mile on motor gonna dyno some more thursday or friday.....I'll Keep you posted on the latest....And yes thats right 13.7 @ 97MPH Also ran some 13.8 & 13.9's @ 93 MPH So Theres more ....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco8v1984)*

excellent buddy! Run some higher octane gas and throw about 34* of timing at it!
Get those slicks mounted too. You'll be rolling on lugnuts soon if you don't, haha.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

You Know It !!!! Shoulda Seen The Looks Of The Pro Bracket Racers Faces Lookin In My Engine Compartment "Wheres The Turbo!"


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco8v1984)*

Are you guys running knock box ignitions or standard with MSD or something. And as far as total advance... Are their recurve kits for these distributors? I just got mine up and running, but with the original distributor...(84 GTI) without the vac advance hooked up. Any leads in the right direction here would be super.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*

My Dist. Is The Factory 1984 scirocco One!!! Also My co-worker sells re-curved if need be,So Far I haven't had any problems and I used to have 1.8L W\ 14.1 Comp......


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Ditch your dizzy... http://www.autosportlabs.com/
A complete kit can be put together for less than the cost of a 6AL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

I run a mallory box to an msd coil from a locked out distributor.

idrive-
meh, we drag race. My motor launches at 6k, and stays between 5.5 and 8, so I just need basic stuff, not the fancy computer stuff. That and I don't know how to work things like that, haha. I run constant load, constant throttle.
Does that offer 3 rev limiters? Burnout, staging, and top end? Start retard, selectable retard, onboard map, window switch ( not just top end...start and stop) window retard, digital display/pushbutton interface for $199 fully assembled, no other parts to buy?
Joey, congrats on the numbers and I'm sure it will put down more. Try some C12 or similar for a pull or two and see if you pick up more power as well. I'm sure it has better burn rate and oxygen content than avgas, but I've never really looked at avgas. It makes sense to me that fuel designed for a motor to run ~2500rpm (guessing) won't work as well in a motor pulling to 7+


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:16 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

You got me there. It doesn't currently offer all of the features you listed but I'm sure you could add in your Mallory box for the rest... 
But it fits my bill for roundy-round racing.








Nice job on the windshield btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by idrivemyself at 3:06 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

Thanks.
Yep, if it works, stick with it. Seems like a good price. I wonder if they can add that kind of stuff later with software/hardware updates.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

im liking that windshield a lot Esh. 
its 1/8" right? thats NHRA spec? did you use rivits or screws for mounting it? did you seal it with anything or just bolted it straight?


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Thanks to all of you for all of the information. I planned to get mine running with the stock ignition and go from there. Now that I have had it running with the electric fuel pump and coil and such temporarily bolted to the core support, it's time to permanently mount the coil and the "little black box" and such (deleted the rain tray, so all of the original mounting points are gone) I thought I'd see if I should be running something different. Sounds like I should be ok if I keep the total advance reasonable and stick with premium... and keep my ears open for the slightest hint of detonation.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

for hatch: Smash out the glass, then replace it with lexan


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

No, I want to keep the spoiler so that won't help out alot on weight by just changing glass.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Heresy!

_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_I need money to buy a 1.8t. I'm a packrat, and would love to just put it all in crates to store away, but putting a new turbo motor in my racecar is more important. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4424551


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tom A)*

Make me go faster, haha.
I think 1.8t is out. Down to 8 valve turbo or r32. 8 valve turbo would be easier, r32 would stay N/A.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

turbo?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (root beer)*

Lets not get all worked up, nothing is final. I'm just selling stuff right now. Noone is going to buy the motor in the car for the price I want for it anyways, haha. Nothing is going to happen until this winter anyways.
Maybe once I run 11's with an 8v, I'll whoop nate for a second time with a 20v N/A setup.


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Keep it N/A, . My vote is for a N/A 20 valver.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, the money I was saving for a 1.8t is actually looking like it will be spent on another scirocco. I like the 8v too much to get rid of it now. 
Spent last night making the brackets and spacers for these. Need to finish the other side, weld the brackets for the suspension limiting straps on, and paint the arms.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

they look awesome man keep it 8V


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_they look awesome man keep it 8V 

+1
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif for the 8V


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Just curious, why tubular arms? I know reasons to use them on a road racer, but is your front suspension geometry that big of a deal on a drag car?
I would think all that would matter is 0 camber.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tom A)*

Having as much caster as possible keeps it nice and predictable on the top end. 
Also, when you launch a car with stock arms, the bushings (even poly with enough power and as they oval out) allows the control arms to pull forward and mess with the aligment, causing spinning and skating. Even with poly bushings, I could grab the end of the control arm in the air and yank it forward by hand just a bit. A high rpm launch on slicks will fold them right up until the power or traction stops.
These have no play whatsoever, just move up and down nice and smooth. That and I trust them as a more solid mounting point for the suspension straps.
BTW- these came off of a road race rabbit. I don't know what it was run in, it was a 1.6l class built on dcoe carbs


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 8:34 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

What What!! First That Nice Lightweight Hood And Then These A$$ Kickin A-Arms....Those Look Awesome I've Had My Eye On Some For My Bucket For A While,But I'm A Broke- @$$...Looks Good Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

this thread is great









I had no idea an 8v could be so fast,very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (2.slowduo)*

You should get a new 2.0t fsi and run it N/A... or even see if you can make a new 2.5L 5 banger fit in the bay. Now THAT would be something. The 2.5l is about the same power out-put you have now in STOCK trim. Plus it also uses the same bell housing. That is just my 2 cents. I'm sure no mater how you go this car will be epic sick.


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Yo! I Got A Funky New Cam For The Rocco\Hillclimb....It's Got All mtching Spec From BMW M3 4 cyl,But Done On A solid lifter Billet...Roughly 278 Duration with about the same lift as our 288 should make good mid range power even though I will most likely lose mass power up top....all in good fun! Scirocco\M3 Cam.... How's That sound


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco8v1984)*

those control arms look awesome Kris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

those arms do look dope.
i did front traction bars, worked wonders on the rabbit.. it stays straight now.... for the most part.








and you can do a 20v HEAD on your block, but you will need different pistons and some other stuff. the AEB 20v is essentially the same block.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Countdown to pacific waterland is underway. My new hood will be here friday. Shipping weight (including box and packing materials) is 15lbs.
I'm going to pick up the lexan for the rear hatch this weekend, and since I'm working 11pm to 7am this coming week, it gives me a chance to work on the car some more. It will hit oregon with about 100lbs less weight and hopefully about 8 more horsepower or so. Last year we dropped a tenth off of our times from sacramento only a week before. I think all this together should hopefully put it barely into the 11's. If I can get it into the 11's, I'll race it in sacramento the following weekend and unless I get orders in the next week or so to the east coast I think I'll turn it into a stock car. 
Our rabbit stock car was VERY fast this past weekend, and I can't let Ken take all the glory out there, haha.
If I do move to jersey or delaware, I'll probably keep on drag racing since there are so many tracks out there and lots of events.


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:14 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

East coast is where the bad motha ****az be at. You'll be right at home.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_It will hit oregon with about 100lbs less weight and hopefully about 8 more horsepower or so.... I think all this together should hopefully put in just barely into the 11's.

Plus lower ambient air temps. Cold air... Mmmmm....


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (idrivemyself)*

But There's No Techtonics On The east Coast......


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

we have the internet on the east coast


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

WhenI left PA, we only had dial up in my town, hopefully that has changed, haha!
Joey, I'll still come visit you.







I'll just have to wait a week and a half instead of 2 days to get parts. Speaking of which, we'll be coming up thursday afternoon/evening, so we'll be out at the shop friday. We're going to hit up that chinese place in town for lunch, pretty decent place.
California isn't what it's like in the movies, haha. 6.5 years here is enough for me!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

PA represent 
parts get here plenty fast unless you order from autotech they take a while


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

That's ok, I'm a loyal customer to particular company already, haha.
I love PA. I miss racing at all the tracks back there.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Small update. Just noticed I need to cut the hole a little straighter. Yes, the scoop is ugly. No, I don't care. It's functional and the whole hood weighs in at 9 lbs.
Wet sanding after first coat of paint. I hate orange peel, haha.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Couple pictures of my babys and the new hood.
Front of the scoop isn't bolted on...uses standard nuts and I didn't have any more.
















What are those things right under the scoop?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

the scoop all by it's self = ugly. the package of the hole car = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Small update. Just noticed I need to cut the hole a little straighter. Yes, the scoop is ugly. No, I don't care. It's functional and the whole hood weighs in at 9 lbs.
Did you weigh the stock hood?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tom A)*

50.7 lbs


----------



## pipper (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

thats quite a big saving! keep up the good work i smell 11sec coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_50.7 lbs
Wow. That is more than I thought it would be.
And you did those yourself, making a mold of your stock hood? I had thought about giving that a try, but then this guy lists FG rabbit hoods for ~$230, so I am nut sure it was worth the hassle. http://www.showcars-bodyparts.com/rabbit.html
I was disappointed when we went to lexan in the hatch and quarter windows, the savings over glass was only ~12 lbs, IIRC.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tom A)*

So the suspension is about done. I put in 300lb QA1's in the front. Found that one of my koni's is gasless. Don't know how that happened. This car has barely any miles on it, though they were hard ones. It still has pretty good resistance, it just doesn't spring open on it's own. I'll run it until I find something new.
Balanced the front end as well. Pictures show no driver front weight. With me in it, drivers side went to 560 and passenger side to 545. With a full tank (sits on passenger side), that cuts the difference down to about 7 lbs. Close enough for me.
Scales








Drivers side (no driver)








Passenger(no driver)








Limiting straps installed and tensioned.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Where do the straps bolt to up top?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

Through a reinforced section of the strut tower with a 1/2" diameter grade 8 bolt and some oversized washers. I'll check it after a couple of passes to see if it ovals out a hole. If so, I will probably weld a piece of tubing in there with some gussets to support it.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_50.7 lbs

Wow, much heavier than I thought....


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Sick work as always.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

Brand new slicks going on this week for Pacific Waterland.
Trying real hard to bust into the 11's up there.
Car will be for sale up there as well. Bring a trailer and $5K and it's all yours, with all my spare parts, slicks, fuel, EVERYTHING. Motor would cost more than to build by itself.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

GOOD luck i hope u get in the 11's!!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Thanks alot!
On another note...
Murdering fools, haha


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Are the baby wipes in the back for passing out after the ass whooping?


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

I think it would be more fitting if your # was 178








like your dyno# http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idrivemyself* »_Are the baby wipes in the back for passing out after the ass whooping?









haha, last event was two days with no showers on site. Needed something for freshness, haha.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Alright, so a little update.
Went up to portland oregon to run at pacific waterland. Alot of new stuff on the car, so I had some dialing in to do. I have a list of adjustments to make before the next event which is this coming weekend!
The track was kind of slick. I was turning high 1.7 60's to 1.8 60's all day. I still managed a [email protected] though. When I get this thing to hook at sacramento this weekend, I hope to put it into the 11's.
Here's an inside view of the 12.13 run. You can hear it slipping in first pretty good. Need to speed up the first two shifts a bit too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJZ58IvdHs&fmt22
We also decided to make an exhibition "grudge run" against the DJM supercharged rabbit that we barely beat with a 12.30 to a 12.32 earlier in the day. The track was getting a bit slow at this point, but we lined up and both clicked off 12.45's!! We'll settle it next year, haha.
















Chris Fogg, event winner moving quick in Bernd's old rabbit








Burning out with the DJM rabbit


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

So I'll have one more event this year, then it's duck busting time with an engine rebuild mixed in.
Here's some photos from Bugorama 2 weekends ago. I ended up getting 3rd in P/E with a .001 breakout!
Vid from the run I broke out on. He came up quick, and I lifted .001 too late.
Click Here



_Modified by MkIIRoc at 9:10 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

One question where did you find the oversized springs and seats and what is the weight with out fuel? I need to replace my springs soon as I was told not to push them past 8000rpms. I have a 76 Rabbit I am curious as to what it would run in the 1/4. Its 1620lbs with throttle bodies on an 2l 8v motor.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 7:40 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the east coast is better anyway


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Forms are in the mail to register the street car in PA so I don't have to deal with smog in Cali-fruity.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

where are you moving to, in Montgomery county I have to pass a sniffer or drive less than 5k a year


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

yeah where in the east are you headed?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking at houses near McClure, just down the road from you actually.

I'm really torn as to what to do...get rid of the race car and put the motor and trans in the street car, then sell the trailer when I get back in PA...or keep the race car, sell the street car, and just keep racing on the east coast.
I just don't know if I'll have room to keep the trailer, etc. I really need to think this out before I go and do something I'll regret. I'm not too attached to the street car, so...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

If you have another daily driver, sell the street car and just keep the trailer and race car. Either way its up to you, if you want to sell the motor when you get here I may be interested


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

I know where thats at, and beaver springs is right down the road, literally! anyway you look at it, theres a lot of dubbers in pa and a lot of red necks so if you sell the street car or the race car and trailer, someone is gona buy it!


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

what gears are you running?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Sounds like our paths will cross here on the east would love to see the car racing here


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

That's the plan in about 11 months.
Street car is sold as soon as I get it through smog this week, so I'll keep the race car now. It was easier to sell the street car anyway.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

Sorry, I missed your post...I'm running a 2h gear box, same gears as a 4K.

I tore most of the motor apart tonight...more to come on what I found


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh noes
do you happen to know how much lift you can run on stock lifters before you need to go shim under? I heard its .475 according to some old articles I was reading but the cam I am trying to run is .500


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

dude Kris. car is looking great and running awesome. glad to see you stuck with it. hopefully ill get a chance to run ya a couple more times before you head out to the east coast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Thanks, get that thing done so we can race, haha.
So what I found:
Nothing! It's going to be a boring winter not fixing anything, haha!
I am going to do some cylinder head work and work on lightening the car further/ making it look a bit nicer.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_One question where did you find the oversized springs and seats and what is the weight with out fuel? I need to replace my springs soon as I was told not to push them past 8000rpms. I have a 76 Rabbit I am curious as to what it would run in the 1/4. Its 1620lbs with throttle bodies on an 2l 8v motor. 

Man, I need to read better. I'm sorry, didn't try to ignore you!
The springs are SBC, I'll have to measure them to get you the specs. The seats are crane cams, I'll get you a part number for them as well.
My car is about 1690 with me in it. I've seen your setup before, I'm sure it's no slouch!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Thanks, get that thing done so we can race, haha.
So what I found:
Nothing! It's going to be a boring winter not fixing anything, haha!
I am going to do some cylinder head work and work on lightening the car further/ making it look a bit nicer.

ya its getting towed home next weekend so i can work on the lexan, steering rack parts, finish up the bay and get everything back together. motor is still being put together so when i get everything ready on the car ill tow it back out to OZsport to have them install the motor and get it running


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool cool.
So I canned the old site because I didn't like the hosting company, but I lost the domain. So the new site will be eshracing.com
hope to have it up this weekend


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

what seat is that?/u like it?


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

SUBSCRIBED.


----------



## Murdoch MkII (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Willdue)*

Nice Sciroccos


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (MkIIRoc)*

Sick Scirocco dude. Long live the 8V







One more reason to like mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: My All Motor 8v...Redux (DjBij099)*

sad to here your parting this beast out!!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

bump. One of my fav cars.

2 years after this one is parted....i'm finally getting my 8v s2 together. eace:


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm heading to alaska in about 8 months. I may build another car and try some of that ice racing stuff...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

MkIIRoc said:


> I'm heading to alaska in about 8 months. I may build another car and try some of that ice racing stuff...


you gave up on pa again already haha?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya, they offered me a spot in alaska and it was too good to turn down! I haven't even been back to PA in 4 years or so now, so I'm due. Stuck in Korea right now


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

MkIIRoc said:


> Ya, they offered me a spot in alaska and it was too good to turn down! I haven't even been back to PA in 4 years or so now, so I'm due. Stuck in Korea right now


That sucks, never been to Korea but have a hard time imaginining its better then the US haha:laugh: alaska should be cool though except you may be only able to hit the track like 2 months out of the year:snowcool:


----------

